# Skin that goes with Merlot cover.



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I was thinking of skinning my Oasis.  Has anyone with a Merlot cover purchased the blossoming almond tree skin from Decal Girl?  I was wondering how it looked with the Merlot color.  I'm finding lots of skins I like, but not sure they would go with the merlot.  I know it's a matter of personal taste but, just wanted some suggestions.  Sometimes I have a hard time making up my mind when I am provided with to many choices.  Thanks


----------



## Abby Nonamous (Apr 20, 2016)

I eventually chose Imaginarium by  Duirwaigh Studios, check it out if you haven't already. I have the skin you mention on an old Nook. I put the skinned Nook next to my Merlot cover to see how it looks and...meh. It didn't do anything for me, personally. Imaginarium, to me, is gorgeous, perfect even. The colors just work together so beautifully. But my taste may not be your taste. Just thought I'd pop in and give you my experience. I know how hard it is to choose from all those gorgeous skins. It took me forever to decide.  So I hope this can help a little. Happy hunting!


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks I'll check it out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

nikkidog said:


> Thanks I'll check it out.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nikkidog, have you checked through this Oasis skin cover in the Accessories Forum? http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235800.0.html Quite a few pictures of skins and how they look with the various color covers.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

I really like the Burlwood. It's very simple, but I think it would look great with the Merlot cover. I guess the first thing you might decide is a skin category (solid, flowers, scene, geometric shapes). This could help narrow down your choices. I agree that the Decalgirl website can be overwhelming.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ultimately, I used one of my own images and made a custom cover.  But what I do when browsing DecalGirl is to sign in.  I do browse by category, as there are some general categories I like and others I don't.  And then I save every cover I think is possible as a favorite.  When I'm ready, I go to Favorites and then start weeding through them.  I also held my Oasis up to the computer screen with the skin enlarged to a similar size to get a feel for how the color of the Merlot cover worked with the skins (though the colors might not be exact.). 

Betsy


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ultimately, I used one of my own images and made a custom cover. But what I do when browsing DecalGirl is to sign in. I do browse by category, as there are some general categories I like and others I don't. And then I save every cover I think is possible as a favorite. When I'm ready, I go to Favorites and then start weeding through them. I also held my Oasis up to the computer screen with the skin enlarged to a similar size to get a feel for how the color of the Merlot cover worked with the skins (though the colors might not be exact.).
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy. I have pulled the covers up on my IPad and enlarged them to the size of the Oasis and then put them side by side but didn't think to add them to favorites. I went ahead and ordered the blossoming almond tree skin but I am finding so many more I like I may have to order another one.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

And I said it in the other thread but I'll reiterate - if you read the Oasis holding it left-handed, make sure the skin you picked won't annoy you if it's upside-down.  I really liked some of the skins posted, but the ones that are real pictures instead of patterns or abstract designs would drive me nuts since the picture would be the wrong way around.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Andra said:


> And I said it in the other thread but I'll reiterate - if you read the Oasis holding it left-handed, make sure the skin you picked won't annoy you if it's upside-down. I really liked some of the skins posted, but the ones that are real pictures instead of patterns or abstract designs would drive me nuts since the picture would be the wrong way around.


Thanks for the info. I was getting ready to order Gate At Alta Villa but I am left handed and never thought about the picture being upside down. Now I'll have to think about it.

Lol, like I said, I have a hard time making up my mind with so many choices.


----------



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

I got this one:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks for all the help. It really did help me make up my mind. I ordered this one:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Abby Nonamous (Apr 20, 2016)

One of my favorite artists on Decal Girl. That's going to look so awesome with the Merlot cover. Great choice, nikkidog. Hope you'll show us how it looks when you get it.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Abby Nonamous said:


> One of my favorite artists on Decal Girl. That's going to look so awesome with the Merlot cover. Great choice, nikkidog. Hope you'll show us how it looks when you get it.


I'll post a photo. Not sure if I'm going to skin the entire reader or just the back. I kind of like the black border when I'm reading. Oh well, I have a few days to think about it. Thanks again for everybody's help.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

GirlFriday said:


> That's beautiful!


I knew as soon as I saw it that it was the one. It is called "The Window".


----------



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

I got my replacement Kindle today (and it's perfect! ) and my skin. Here's how it looks. I wish this forum would allow direct uploads like most others, it would be a lot easier!


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Ooh I love that one too but already ordered the other one.  I do like the way it looks on the front.  I was thinking to just skin the back, but may have to skin the front too.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I received my skin!
























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

Gorgeous! It was made for Merlot!


----------



## Abby Nonamous (Apr 20, 2016)

Perfection.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Both of your skins look great. I so think the blossoming almond would also look nice with merlot. 

I just ordered the Oasis 3G with merlot cover. I actually still really love my Aimee Stewart Treasure Hunt that I have on my PW2. I have the back skin on the front of my Moko case.  I think I'm going to order the same skin for my Oasis. Boring I know but I've looked around and there isn't one I like better.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Rasputina I love the Treasure Hunt.  I almost ordered that one but I'm left handed and I was afraid it would bother me if the picture was upside down.  It's not that noticeable on The Window.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm left handed too, and I read in landscape most of the time. I mostly enjoy it on the cover, I don't really notice the bezel skin on my kindle.


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

I got the sunset fox skin for my husbands kindle  His paper white is in the mr fox Oberon cover and I hope it looks as nice for him  (it's still on its way, but here is a pic of his cover).



I got flower blooms from decal girl for the purple butterfly, can't wait to see how it all looks. It's almost my favourite part of getting a new kindle lol


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I got flower blooms from decal girl for the purple butterfly, can't wait to see how it all looks. It's almost my favourite part of getting a new kindle lol
[/quote]

I have the butterfly cover in purple. I have it on an older Nook. I love that cover!


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

Me too, I've wanted it for years but it wasn't available on a device I wanted it on until this paper white (my first kindle I ended up getting hummingbirds in purple, I love and use it as a journal cover now   ). 
I ended up ordering a purple butterfly card holder so I'll be using it as a wallet as well, it's just stunning in real life and the colour is a lot nicer than the picture. I'll have to take another one in better light once I put their skins on


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I think I'm going to pass on getting Treasure Hunt for my Oasis. I'm leaning toward Nevermore instead. Since I'm going to be reading the Oasis out of the cover, I'm not going to stick with a skin that goes with Merlot. I got spoiled with my PW2 and having the back skin on the front of my cover and seeing it all the time. This one, being on the back, I'll rarely see it. But I need something because the Oasis is really slippery in my hands when out of the cover and I mainly bought it because I wanted the lightest weight. Last night reading my Oasis I was tempted to get some stickers and strategically placing them to reduce how slippery it is.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey -- we're moving this to accessories as it's more suited there . . . . there will be a pointer post left so people can find it.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hey -- we're moving this to accessories as it's more suited there . . . . there will be a pointer post left so people can find it.


&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I have treasure hunt with my merlot and love it. In fact love it so much I ended up ordering the hybrid iPhone 6 case as well


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I ordered that Nevermore Decalgirl skin for my Oasis with merlot cover and it looks great. Even better, it makes it so much easier to hold as it's not as slippery with the skin.


----------



## girlvsplanet (Aug 14, 2013)

mistyd107 said:


> I have treasure hunt with my merlot and love it. In fact love it so much I ended up ordering the hybrid iPhone 6 case as well


Can I see a photo? I'm considering this one for my merlot as well.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I should be receiving my Oasis with the Merlot cover today and would like to skin it. I think I'll go the custom route & I'm having trouble deciding between these 2 designs.

I'd welcome any input... which do you think would look best with Merlot?










Also want to mention that decalgirl is having a Valentine's Day sale 25% off until 2/14/17, code BEMINE25.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Just got my Kindle Oasis with merlot cover last week. My skin arrived today. It's the Evie pattern from Decal Girl. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

